# ** Windows 10 **



## noirua (4 October 2014)

If like me you are going mental over this intrusive Windows 8 (an extra button on 8.1, by gad) then with a bit of work you can improve it, so they say!
6 apps with Windows 10 features 
http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_...=nl.e415&s_cid=e415&ttag=e415&ftag=TREf2961de

Quite a good early days preview for the Windows 10 launch in 2015.
First Look: Windows 10 (Technical Preview) 
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/operating-systems/391087/first-look-windows-10-technical-preview

A lot of photographs about the new Windows 10:
Windows 10 -  Image Search Results
http://search.aol.co.uk/aol/image?q=windows+10&s_chn=hp&v_t=aoluk-homePage50.a


----------



## SmokeyGhost (30 July 2015)

Vent, vent, vent.

Was on Windows 7 and registered for the free Windows 10 upgrade which was supposed to commence yesterday.

Failed automatic upgrade on six occasions.

Bit of searching.  Corrupted updater file most likely.

Solution found after a bit of searching.

Delete all files (but not the folder) in "C:/Windows/SoftwareDistrubution/Downloads/"

From Windows start run "CMD"

Enter wuauclt.exe /updatenow.  Note space between "exe" and "/"

It worked.


----------



## MrBurns (30 July 2015)

SmokeyGhost said:


> Vent, vent, vent.
> 
> Was on Windows 7 and registered for the free Windows 10 upgrade which was supposed to commence yesterday.
> 
> ...




Is 10 any better ?


----------



## SmokeyGhost (30 July 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Is 10 any better ?




Meh, as far as I am concerned.  Seems to be like its focused to smartphone applications and style.  I've turned off all the data stuff such as sharing WiFi, feedback to MSoft and remote assistance.  I really only use a 'puter for browsing, an accounting program and internet banking. The rest is just song and dance rubbish.  Do nothing of that on a phone which, oddly enough, I use to make and receive phone calls and zilch else.


----------



## Logique (30 July 2015)

It will be interesting to see what Win 10 users think. I cancelled my reservation, I'd rather wait and see the feedback.

Also I'm not too happy about the automatic updates feature in Win 10.  Users should be entitled to refuse them if they want.


----------



## MrBurns (30 July 2015)

SmokeyGhost said:


> Meh, as far as I am concerned.  Seems to be like its focused to smartphone applications and style.  I've turned off all the data stuff such as sharing WiFi, feedback to MSoft and remote assistance.  I really only use a 'puter for browsing, an accounting program and internet banking. The rest is just song and dance rubbish.  Do nothing of that on a phone which, oddly enough, I use to make and receive phone calls and zilch else.




Thanks I think I'll pass on it.....


----------



## Ijustnewit (1 August 2015)

In regards to Windows 10 , just a heads up. In regards to people using Telstra 4G wireless , like me.
Updated today from 8.1 to Windows 10 , and all hell broke loose with my wireless driver . It worked initially and then on a reboot a Windows add on / update took place , from then on the driver wouldn't recognize the wireless device. I kept putting it in and out of different USB's and still the same problem . I checked the devices list and ran a device check , the wireless device itself was working fine . So was the device software ( yes also reinstalled that several times as well ) the system seemed to be blocking the communication between  the wireless USB device and software somehow ? Also I checked the very invasive Windows default Firewalls and unchecked the allow devices and that still didn't work. So after a couple of  hours of expletives , screaming sessions with the odd aneurysm thrown in I decided to make the system restore to 8.1 and get rid of the new Windows 10. Everything is working back as normal and as you can all see I'm back on line . 
So sorry about the rant but a few computer savvy people may still want to try the new software with Telstra 4G wireless , but I would leave it go . Anyways what did I think of my short time on Windows 10 ? Well there is a lot of useless apps and just crap that 99% would never use


----------



## SmokeyGhost (2 August 2015)

I have to agree with you,  Ijustnewit, 99% of it is crap.  Programs are now termed apps.  I guess it's due to Microsoft attempting to look as if it is a smartphone product.  I turned off all the tiles and then unpinned them (like I really care about Xbox?)

Although Win 10 is on my PC, I switch to off the "connect to hotspots" and "networks share by my contacts" and did the same when I loaded Win 10 to my childrens laptops which are connected via WiFi to my PC.  Did the same with apps having access to camera, etc.  Have no idea if that is the correct thing to do as I am in no way technically minded with these things but if somebody does come into my region with a smartphone, etc I don't really want them having access to my stuff and I guess that is a way to prevent it.

I did notice that when selecting the "All Apps" button and scrolling down, to Windows System, I can still access the Control Panel as I did with Win 7 and from there it is very easy to create a System Recovery Disk for Win 10.  And the Command Prompt is also available but it very weird as that is also there under Windows Powershell.

I did make sure when installing I checked the boxes so it didn't override my settings for browser and the like otherwise Microsoft Edge (the replacement for Explorer) will be the default.

With Win 10 Home, unlike the Pro version, you are not able to defer updates (to the apps themselves but not security updates.)  I am ambivalent about that but I suppose they have taken the view many, many people did not update in the past and nasty things occurred as a result so for the most common product (Win 10 Home) it's automatic and no opting out.

Otherwise, it is for me very similar to Win 7 and, fortunately, I had no issues with the upgrade.  Maybe it depends on the particular computer if there are troubles upgrading.

PS:  I also turned to off the ability for updates to be provided by the networks of others.


----------



## Ijustnewit (2 August 2015)

Update , I have since done some research ( googling )  .                                                      
I have found out that Windows 10 will not always be compatible with some Wireless drivers , Wireless Internet , and also other drivers that your computer may have on them  like printers . So if using Telstra 4G wireless like me it seems that the two are not yet compatible. Some internet providers have gone as far as saying don't blame us for connection problems and be careful using Windows 10 . So there we have it, a warning that some devices and connections may not be up to speed with this new software. I guess eventually that printer and data providers ect will have to issue upgrades in there technology to match the new Windows.


----------



## pixel (2 August 2015)

Ijustnewit said:


> Update , I have since done some research ( googling )  .
> I have found out that Windows 10 will not always be compatible with some Wireless drivers , Wireless Internet , and also other drivers that your computer may have on them  like printers . So if using Telstra 4G wireless like me it seems that the two are not yet compatible. Some internet providers have gone as far as saying don't blame us for connection problems and be careful using Windows 10 . So there we have it, a warning that some devices and connections may not be up to speed with this new software. I guess eventually that *printer and data providers ect will have to issue upgrades* in there technology to match the new Windows.




True: Plenty of upgrades will have to come.
But where essential drivers, especially to wifi connections, are concerned: How do you download those upgrades if you can't even connect to the Internet?
I've seen that previously when Windoze 8.1 refused to connect to my in-house wifi because the Win 7 driver for the TPLink USB wasn't compatible. Luckily, I still had an old Edimax adapter with an XP driver that 8.1 accepted.

The essential strategy, IMHO, must therefore *START WITH CREATING A RESTORE POINT* of the current Windows version; include, if you can, a recovery disk and/or complete system backup to an external disk. Then pray that Win 10 won't uninstall too many of your non-M$ programs it considers incompatible or "unsafe" (judgment might include the effect on Bill Gates' bank balance  )


----------



## bellenuit (2 August 2015)

pixel said:


> True: Plenty of upgrades will have to come.
> But where essential drivers, especially to wifi connections, are concerned: How do you download those upgrades if you can't even connect to the Internet?




I'm on a Mac so I can't say if this would work. But if you have a smart phone, could you not use that as a personal hotspot to connect to the internet. When my cable broadband is down, I use my iPhone as a personal hotspot to connect my iMac to the net for essential work.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 August 2015)

Something else to consider

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...faces-criticism-over-privacy-default-settings


----------



## Logique (2 August 2015)

pixel said:


> True: Plenty of upgrades will have to come.
> But where essential drivers, especially to wifi connections, are concerned: How do you download those upgrades if you can't even connect to the Internet?
> I've seen that previously when Windoze 8.1 refused to connect to my in-house wifi because the Win 7 driver for the TPLink USB wasn't compatible. Luckily, I still had an old Edimax adapter with an XP driver that 8.1 accepted.
> 
> The essential strategy, IMHO, must therefore *START WITH CREATING A RESTORE POINT* of the current Windows version; include, if you can, a recovery disk and/or complete system backup to an external disk. Then pray that Win 10 won't uninstall too many of your non-M$ programs it considers incompatible or "unsafe" (judgment might include the effect on Bill Gates' bank balance  )



Good points. The Win 10 upgrade may be free, but not so much if new peripherals are necessary when the old Win7/8 drivers go out of date and aren't upgradeable.


----------



## pixel (2 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Something else to consider
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...faces-criticism-over-privacy-default-settings




On the Privacy issues, I have already taken note of three main aspects:


> *Your browser history syncs by default*
> 
> According to the privacy agreement, when you sign in to Windows 10 with a Microsoft account the operating system will automatically sync “some of your settings and data with Microsoft servers”. This includes “web browser history, favorites, and websites you have open” in addition to “saved app, website, mobile hotspot, and Wi-Fi network names and passwords”.
> 
> ...



The others don't worry me too much because I neither use Android phones nor do I trust anybody's "Cloud" with my data. What I want synchronised, I sync manually. And I generally have an Ad Blocker activated that gives most ads the flick. Firefox and Thunderbird are rather good with those. (No guarantee though that they'll stay that way.)


----------



## Craton (3 August 2015)

If past experience is anything to go by, regardless of the hype my production machines will not be upgraded anytime soon.

Will test the latest offering from M$ but only in my development environments. Again from past experience I'll let the early adopters do a lot of the testing for me. 

The cynic in me tells me that M$ will be moving to a SAAS model and WinTen is a step towards that.

For those that don't like third party "clouds", one can setup one's own like this offering: https://owncloud.org/


----------



## Logique (5 August 2015)

Government clunking along on Win XP and paying Microsoft through the nose for tech support!  Although must admit XP was a very good OS.



> Revealed: Australian government pays hefty price to keep outdated Windows operating systems secure
> August 5, 2015
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/it-pro/gov...ems-secure-20150804-girdcd.html#ixzz3htU0DCtL
> ...


----------



## pixel (5 August 2015)

Logique said:


> Government clunking along on Win XP and paying Microsoft through the nose for tech support!  Although must admit XP was a very good OS.




If they keep it up a few more years, no hacker will bother anymore, because the whizkids will no longer understand it. It's also good for retaining in-house staff: Who, outside those government agencies, will want to hire an XP "Specialist"?


----------



## Tisme (5 August 2015)

Logique said:


> Government clunking along on Win XP and paying Microsoft through the nose for tech support!  Although must admit XP was a very good OS.




It's probably had so many "special" changes it's actually Windows 10 in an old coat.


----------



## pixel (9 August 2015)

This week, I updated my Win 8.1 system, for which I had registered and received notification that now was my turn. As mentioned earlier, I use the 8.1 box as data server and test bed; my production systems still run on a PC under the reliable Windows 7.
Before I allowed the update to proceed, I created a restore point; I also backed up all essential data on to my own "Cloud" - an external WD Elements drive.

First experience:
The first time I started the update, Microsoft requested all kinds of agreements to be accepted; as I had read the texts before, I wasn't too fussed about them. There was also some information about the PC restarting several times and the process taking some time, depending on the system. 
What I was NOT prepared for: After the second restart, the screen remained black and the front lights on my PC didn't show any disk activity for a long time - probably 10 minutes if not more.
Ordinarily, Windows upgrades will display at least a warning not to cut power, plus an increasing progress counter, e.g. xx% complete. A blank screen was a concern, but shouldn't have been: When I forced a reboot, Win 8,1 came up, I was informed that the upgrade had been unsuccessful, and I had to start again.
Lesson learned: Don't cut power even if the program does not specifically warn against it.

So I let it download the entire upgrade again - over 2 GB it is - and started over.
This time, I accepted the blank screen - and finally, a display did show up, informing me that it was already some 30% complete. ... and that number went up over time until it finally got to 100%. 

On first start under Windows 10, a system configuration/ customization popped up. And I found out that there is no need to worry about M$ taking over my data, or peppering me with advertisements, if I don't want to.
All those objectionable features - Syncing, external (Cloud) data storage, Search Engine manipulation, ... can be turned off. As I did not logon with a Microsoft account, my "local" user/ administrator account was accepted. I could also untick all options about OneDrive, search engine modifications, etc. My PC doesn't have a touch screen, and I prefer the old-fashioned desktop over the tablet-style panel with games, weather, news channels, Xbox etc, so I discarded all those elements as well. 

Result: As far as I can make out, all my applications continue to run under Windows 10. That includes programs in the auto-startup list, as well as AVG, Malwarebytes, Firefox, Thunderbird, and applications from Excel 97 over Office 2010 to Paritech Pulse.
So far, I haven't found a reason to revert back and restore Win 8.1.

In coming weeks, I'll be flat out entertaining visitors from Overseas and not have time for more testing.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 August 2015)

You are obviously very computer literate and savvy Pixel. I doubt if 99% of the computer population are, so all the "opt out" options and pages of agreements and conditions would probably go over their heads. Which is what Microsoft are banking on no doubt.


----------



## Pager (9 August 2015)

Not sure why all the negativity about windows 8 or 8.1, almost became fashionable to not like it but ask most people and all it came down to, was not having the traditional start icon and menu in the bottom left hand corner! Easily fixed with a download of something like classic shell, once that is fixed it’s as good as W7 for us average joes 

As to 10, well it’s “Free for a limited time only" and Most computers have a life of what 3 to 5 years and how many people in the past would bother getting the latest version of windows on there PC if an upgraded version of Windows was released, very few apart from the geeks I would guess, so all I can see is that 10 is being used as a promotional tool for Microsoft, cant for the life of me see why the average person should even bother until they upgrade to a new PC that will come with whatever the current version is.


----------



## SmokeyGhost (9 August 2015)

Like Pixel, I had no troubles downloading Windows 10 although in the process I elected not to allow the system to set aspects as recommended but reviewed each as the the upgrade proceeded, eg I did not allow Microsoft Edge (the replacement for Internet Explorer) to be my default browser.

Essentially, I went through every available option for Settings and changed it if I considered it wasn't right for me.  Took about 30 minutes.  Also got rid of the annoying tiles by right clicking each, turning off “live” and unpinning it  I'm not computer literate by the way.

The Win 7 type “Control Panel” is still there by selecting the Windows icon at the bottom left, selecting All Apps, scrolling right down to Windows System and expanding that.

Still functions with my 10 year old printer too (when my supply of printer cartridges runs out I may get a replacement one) which is surprising but then I don't use a computer for much apart from emails, banking and browsing.

So far I have had no issues at all with Win 10 and nether have my children with their laptops.


----------



## MrBurns (9 August 2015)

pixel said:


> This week, I updated my Win 8.1 system, for which I had registered and received notification that now was my turn. As mentioned earlier, I use the 8.1 box as data server and test bed; my production systems still run on a PC under the reliable Windows 7.
> Before I allowed the update to proceed, I created a restore point; I also backed up all essential data on to my own "Cloud" - an external WD Elements drive.
> 
> First experience:
> ...




Great summary pixel but I cant see a reason to upgrade at all, anyone out there know of one ?


----------



## SirRumpole (9 August 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Great summary pixel but I cant see a reason to upgrade at all, anyone out there know of one ?




Ummmm, no, not really.

What extra does it give the Win 7, 8 doesn't and if there are any benefits, are they worth the trouble ?

I don't really see what Win 8 gives over XP, I only have Win 8 because my XP computer died and I had to buy a new one.


----------



## pixel (9 August 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Great summary pixel but I cant see a reason to upgrade at all, anyone out there know of one ?




I had a couple of reasons:

Win 8.1 was the only option when I bought the new box last year. It dropped its bundle a few times.
I suspect that Win 7 support will move down the list of priorities; so I wanted to check out its replacement.
I also have an ancient laptop running Vista. But for a useful trial run, that's too slow.
At the end of "Visitor Season" at "Maison d'Arty", I'll try if I can replace Vista.


----------



## MrBurns (9 August 2015)

pixel said:


> I had a couple of reasons:
> 
> Win 8.1 was the only option when I bought the new box last year. It dropped its bundle a few times.
> I suspect that Win 7 support will move down the list of priorities; so I wanted to check out its replacement.
> ...




I've got Windows 7 home premium, I don't want to upgrade as it might stuff everything up that's working ok now.


----------



## SmokeyGhost (9 August 2015)

MrBurns said:


> I've got Windows 7 home premium, I don't want to upgrade as it might stuff everything up that's working ok now.




Mr Burns, you do have a one month period in which to roll back to Win 7 from Win 10.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 August 2015)

SmokeyGhost said:


> Mr Burns, you do have a one month period in which to roll back to Win 7 from Win 10.




The question still hasn't been answered, "why do it at all ?". If it's just a case of getting the latest glitz (or glitch) then I really couldn't be bothered. 

I'm waiting for someone to come up with a list of new enhancements that will improve my user experience and/or productivity, and so far I haven't heard any.


----------



## SmokeyGhost (9 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> The question still hasn't been answered, "why do it at all ?". If it's just a case of getting the latest glitz (or glitch) then I really couldn't be bothered.
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to come up with a list of new enhancements that will improve my user experience and/or productivity, and so far I haven't heard any.




Then don't upgrade.  It's your computer and so your decision.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 August 2015)

SmokeyGhost said:


> Then don't upgrade.  It's your computer and so your decision.




Indeed, but what made you decide you had to have it ?


----------



## MrBurns (9 August 2015)

SmokeyGhost said:


> Mr Burns, you do have a one month period in which to roll back to Win 7 from Win 10.




I don't trust that process either, I've got too many programs collected over the years that I use and I just don't want to risk stuffing it all up.

I'll upgrade when they notify everyone that they're withdrawing support for the older versions and I don't think that will happen for a very long time.


----------



## pixel (9 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Indeed, but what made you decide you had to have it ?




The upgrade remains free if installed by 29 July 2016; which gives you one year to save $100+.
No rush for now.

However, I've been digging around and found that the upgrade from Vista is NOT free and will cost a full license fee, around $119. Micro$oft indeed. Not only that, it won't even be possible to upgrade, but must be done as a "clean installation". Programs and data will be wiped and need to be reloaded/ reinstalled afterwards.
Time to give them "the finger" and continue with Vista (or XP - same thing) for as long as possible.


----------



## Tisme (10 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> The question still hasn't been answered, "why do it at all ?". If it's just a case of getting the latest glitz (or glitch) then I really couldn't be bothered.
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to come up with a list of new enhancements that will improve my user experience and/or productivity, and so far I haven't heard any.




It's a back to the future solution to re engage with disenchanted Win7 users who ventured into applet Win8.


Win8 was employed to provide a touch screen style interface and the hope was that PC users would follower the trend, but they didn't. Win8 also has some pretty annoying traits ...it's the failure Windows before Win95.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> It's a back to the future solution to re engage with disenchanted Win7 users who ventured into applet Win8.
> 
> 
> Win8 was employed to provide a touch screen style interface and the hope was that PC users would follower the trend, but they didn't. Win8 also has some pretty annoying traits ...it's the failure Windows before Win95.




I've been using Win 8 for a while and I don't have a lot of problems with it, but for what I use it for it doesn't seem to provide any more features (apart from a more modern look) than XP. One gets the feeling that Microsoft has to keep a lot of people employed and so they keep foisting new stuff on us.

As for touch screens, why would I want greasy fingermarks all over my screen ?


----------



## Logique (10 August 2015)

I didn't upgrade to Vista or Win 8 because of the stories I'd heard about them. 

Win 7 is not appreciably better than XP, but once MS discontinued support for XP, there was little choice but to upgrade.

The best reasons I can think of to go to Win 10 would be: 

- if MS decide to discontinue support for Win 7, which will happen at some point
- it's free until June 2016


----------



## pixel (10 August 2015)

Logique said:


> I didn't upgrade to Vista or Win 8 because of the stories I'd heard about them.
> 
> Win 7 is not appreciably better than XP, but once MS discontinued support for XP, there was little choice but to upgrade.
> 
> ...




*it's free until 29th July 2016*


----------



## Tisme (10 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> I've been using Win 8 for a while and I don't have a lot of problems with it, but for what I use it for it doesn't seem to provide any more features (apart from a more modern look) than XP. One gets the feeling that Microsoft has to keep a lot of people employed and so they keep foisting new stuff on us.
> 
> As for touch screens, why would I want greasy fingermarks all over my screen ?




My tablets are Samsungs, so Win8 is not applicable to me. I personally found Win8 on my laptops very laborious, so I just put a Win classic shell around it.

XP had it's failings, where Win8 took great advantage of 64bit

Fingerprints


----------



## MrBurns (10 August 2015)

I think at least wait til it's debugged.


----------



## nioka (15 August 2015)

*Windows 10*

Is anyone switching to windows 10. I've gone to windows 8 and been offered a free switch to 10. Any comments on either 8 or 10 appreciated.


----------



## pixel (15 August 2015)

*Re: Windows 10*



nioka said:


> Is anyone switching to windows 10. I've gone to windows 8 and been offered a free switch to 10. Any comments on either 8 or 10 appreciated.




I switched my Windows 8.1 desktop (no touch screen, no gaming, no social media, full blown desktop for Office work) over to Windows 10 and haven't found a difference yet.
However, I did deactivate all the stuff I don't need, such as Microsoft-selected news, weather, social nonsense, Xbox, etc; I also blocked "assistance" I don't want to trust M$ with, such as One-Drive, Live-Mail, and their new Browser that "customizes your experience" according to your search and visit history - in other words: peppers you with advertising and selective search results that THEY think could persuade you to fall for.

The MS Office products that I use continue to work: Word and Excel 2010, even an old Excel 97. My Browser and Mail systems are Mozilla Firefox and Thunderbird; both work as before. So do my security apps, AVG and Malwarebytes. No difference to Windows 7 either, although for the time being, I persist with Windows 7 on my other desktop PC.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 August 2015)

*Re: Windows 10*



pixel said:


> I switched my Windows 8.1 desktop (no touch screen, no gaming, no social media, full blown desktop for Office work) over to Windows 10 and *haven't found a difference yet.*



Pixel, could you please inform the forum if you find significant function changes from W8 to W10?


----------



## pixel (16 August 2015)

*Re: Windows 10*



Wysiwyg said:


> Pixel, could you please inform the forum if you find significant function changes from W8 to W10?




I would if I had.
I shall if I do.
So far I have not.


----------



## sydboy007 (17 August 2015)

just applied the Win 10 update to a mini pc I bought a few months back

http://www.geekbuying.com/item/Aino...ank-USB-3-0-OTG-Bluetooth---Black-342071.html

Probably the main thing I've noticed is they've smoothed the transition from Win 7 better than the lurch to a new interface that Win 8 was and that 8.1 only partially fixed.

So far no issues.


----------



## qldfrog (20 August 2015)

installed windows 10 (pro) last night and no drama;
as a result of the install, my SSD gained a huge extra space as the install did a full cleanup and I moved the restore data onto a standard Hard drive;
all good so far including amibroker, premium data from northgate 
hope it helps
Machine leaner/slicker faster


----------



## SirRumpole (20 August 2015)

Is the System Image backup/restore function still functional on Win 10 ?


----------



## noco (20 August 2015)

I have reserved my free Windows 10 but have been advised to hold off for a couple of months until they iron out the bugs.
This is the reason Micro Soft offer so many free.


----------



## qldfrog (20 August 2015)

noco said:


> I have reserved my free Windows 10 but have been advised to hold off for a couple of months until they iron out the bugs.



 often true, wait for SP1
But nowadays most of my data is ciopied on the clouds, so I took the risk, and in my case, the freeing of so much SSD space whereas I was near max is a huge bonus;
I will tell you if I encounter any drama...unless I am cut off the web
about disk image Sirrumpole: not sure: the restore is still present but not sure if you were talking about that?


----------



## SirRumpole (20 August 2015)

qldfrog said:


> about disk image Sirrumpole: not sure: the restore is still present but not sure if you were talking about that?




On Windows 8.1 you can make an "image" of your disk including the OS and all data so you can restore your machine back to the way it was in one step if you have a failure.

I like having my own backup and not having to rely on a "cloud" , which is personal data being stored by someone else and ripe for hacking.


----------



## qldfrog (20 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> On Windows 8.1 you can make an "image" of your disk including the OS and all data so you can restore your machine back to the way it was in one step if you have a failure.
> 
> I like having my own backup and not having to rely on a "cloud" , which is personal data being stored by someone else and ripe for hacking.



never used the window imaging so can not say,I just keep backup of data on portable drive/cloud.
but the feature is still available:
http://www.winbeta.org/news/how-easily-create-full-backup-windows-10-using-system-image-backup


----------



## SirRumpole (20 August 2015)

qldfrog said:


> never used the window imaging so can not say,I just keep backup of data on portable drive/cloud.
> but the feature is still available:
> http://www.winbeta.org/news/how-easily-create-full-backup-windows-10-using-system-image-backup




That's what I wanted to know, thanks.


----------



## Logique (20 August 2015)

qldfrog said:


> never used the window imaging so can not say,I just keep backup of data on portable drive/cloud.
> but the feature is still available:
> http://www.winbeta.org/news/how-easily-create-full-backup-windows-10-using-system-image-backup



Thanks for the link, I'd been wondering about this too.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (25 August 2015)

Just upgraded to Win X and I must say I'm impressed, really sexy interface, no issues or problems so far at all, loving it  Just that bit nicer and more polished than 8.1 

NinjaTrader works fine for those interested.


----------



## MrBurns (25 August 2015)

Just upgraded, it's rubbish, the display was unrecognisable and no options to change it, thank goodness I could roll it back.


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2015)

Upgraded this (win8.1) computer last night and I'm rather happy with it. It should have been Windows 8 in the first place IMO....

Now I don't have to run a Win7 shell around my Win8x computers ...yeah.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 September 2015)

Logique said:


> Thanks for the link, I'd been wondering about this too.




With Win 10, MS will be collecting all your personal info unless you manually disable all such options.  Haven't read the thread - maybe it's been mentioned already.

http://lifehacker.com/how-to-configure-windows-10-to-protect-your-privacy-1716204024


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> With Win 10, MS will be collecting all your personal info unless you manually disable all such options.  Haven't read the thread - maybe it's been mentioned already.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-configure-windows-10-to-protect-your-privacy-1716204024




Yes I duly negated the "help" tracker default options. Mind you the way facebook seems to find friends I had all but forgot, I have a feeling my life's story is already chronicled....even my BS personnas manage to ferret out people I know....scary stuff.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2015)

Tisme said:


> ..even my BS personnas manage to ferret out people I know....scary stuff.




I know the feeling.

People you haven't seen for years and may not want to see again.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 September 2015)

Tisme said:


> Yes I duly negated the "help" tracker default options. Mind you the way facebook seems to find friends I had all but forgot, I have a feeling my life's story is already chronicled....even my BS personnas manage to ferret out people I know....scary stuff.




Windows 11.  Terms and conditions:  "I consent for MS to follow me around with a drone and record my life, pin numbers, bank account details".


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2015)

Tisme said:


> Upgraded this (win8.1) computer last night and I'm rather happy with it. It should have been Windows 8 in the first place IMO....
> 
> Now I don't have to run a Win7 shell around my Win8x computers ...yeah.




I'm a bit confused about this. I use Win 8.1 without problems but people keep saying it's cr@p. What does Windows 10 do that 8.1 doesn't ?


----------



## pixel (29 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> What does Windows 10 do that 8.1 doesn't ?




see above: It collects and on-sells more of your personal data. It also supports more "social" media for the pullers of strings and manipulators of opinions to feed you more cr@p more easily.
But if you disable all those unwanted features, it's about as good as Windoze 7.


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> I'm a bit confused about this. I use Win 8.1 without problems but people keep saying it's cr@p. What does Windows 10 do that 8.1 doesn't ?




It's more like XP/Win7 format, so very familiar. Win8x is "Metro" tiles and stuff with poor navigation features and obtuse when trying to get into the workings, especially the dammed Metro Charms bar

Win8.1 already has some those privacy things that the guys are warning against with WIN10 option e.g. Smart Search, Bing, log in with Hotmail/Live account (tracks everything you do from then on), it messes up your libraries if you set up a get around second user without login ;; you can get rid of these with work arounds and even load something like "Start8".

I took the plunge and don't mind Win10. It seems to render better too. 

I wanted the latest Miracast features so I could wireless connect one of the laptops to my TV, for Stan viewing.


----------



## waza1960 (30 September 2015)

For me the main improvements of W8 then W10 is that Anti-Spam //Anti-Virus is included in Defender which is why updates are automatic.Also multiple screens are easier to setup compared to W7,

Of course there are those amongst us that will insist on paying for Anti-Virus still


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2015)

waza1960 said:


> For me the main improvements of W8 then W10 is that Anti-Spam //Anti-Virus is included in Defender which is why updates are automatic.Also multiple screens are easier to setup compared to W7,
> 
> Of course there are those amongst us that will insist on paying for Anti-Virus still




Using Win 8.1 I set automatic updates on and my data usage blew out because Windows updates are metered on BigPond and I've only got a 8Gb limit.

 Now I've set it to notify me when updates are available and the data usage is reduced. I believe that you can't turn off auto updates on Win 10, so that's a downer for me.


----------



## Tisme (30 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Using Win 8.1 I set automatic updates on and my data usage blew out because Windows updates are metered on BigPond and I've only got a 8Gb limit.
> 
> Now I've set it to notify me when updates are available and the data usage is reduced. *I believe that you can't turn off auto updates on Win 10, so that's a downer for me*.




Yeah you can (in control panel/admin/services folder), I just checked, but you would have to remember to check for updates manually, which kinda sucks coz it would mean doing a manual download for each release.

I also found a "Metered connection" function under the WiFi settings which probably stops automatic downloads to control over data usage.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2015)

Tisme said:


> Yeah you can (in control panel/admin/services folder), I just checked, but you would have to remember to check for updates manually, which kinda sucks coz it would mean doing a manual download for each release.
> 
> I also found a "Metered connection" function under the WiFi settings which probably stops automatic downloads to control over data usage.




Thanks for checking


----------



## CanOz (30 September 2015)

waza1960 said:


> For me the main improvements of W8 then W10 is that Anti-Spam //Anti-Virus is included in Defender which is why updates are automatic.Also multiple screens are easier to setup compared to W7,
> 
> Of course there are those amongst us that will insist on paying for Anti-Virus still




Waza, have you had any issues with windows 10 and our clunky little ninja friend?


----------



## CanOz (28 January 2016)

I do an update on Win10 on Monday or Tuesday....it changes the machine ID and causes complete havoc with Ninjatrader and the add-ons. Then i look, its removed my desk top gadgets, my clocks and CPU monitor


----------



## pixel (28 January 2016)

CanOz said:


> I do an update on Win10 on Monday or Tuesday....it changes the machine ID and causes complete havoc with Ninjatrader and the add-ons. Then i look, its removed my desk top gadgets, my clocks and CPU monitor




I read the notes before I upgraded one of my PCs. 
I didn't use many desktop gadgets, but for those that I wanted to keep I found replacements. Sticky notes continue to work; I found a freebie for the desktop clock (uses Adobe Flash Player), and a CPU monitor is now hidden in the task monitor, which also has tabs for disk and wifi utilisation.
That just about takes care of my particular needs; I'm sure there's heaps more to find in the App Store, but I haven't even registered for an account because that would automatically link me into MS's cloudy OneDrive, etc.

Once I had sorted out all those unwanted side effects (on a Windows 8.1 testbed computer), which took me one complete reversal back to Win 8.1 and lots of opting-out of MS's defaults, the new WIndows 10 box works very well with the look and feel almost identical to the old Win 7 and 8.1. Much of that is even indistinguishable from the old XP. (Now THAT had a proper interface! )


----------



## Logique (29 January 2016)

And XP had an infinitely better file management system too.

Keep ironing out those glitches on Win10, I'm staying on the sideline until later in the year.


----------



## bigdog (29 January 2016)

I installed windows 10 and was most upset with everything displayed in "TABLET MODE"

Everything loaded filled my display (firefox, excel, MS word), there were no icons on the desktop and I had no recycle bin

*The fix is to turn off "TABLET MODE"*
-- RIGHT CLICK ON THE DESKTOP
-- CLICK "DISPLAY SETTINGS"
-- CLICK "TABLET MODE'
-- TURN OFF TABLET MODE
-- TURN OFF "HIDE APP ICONS ON THE TASKBAR IN TABLET MODE"

I now love Windows 10, have my desktop icons and recycle bin

Also details in link
http://www.howtogeek.com/221973/what-is-tablet-mode-in-windows-10-and-how-to-turn-it-on-and-off/


----------



## CanOz (29 January 2016)

Generally I had no issues with win10, this wasn't the upgrade, just an update.....


----------



## pixel (29 January 2016)

Logique said:


> And XP had an infinitely better file management system too.
> 
> Keep ironing out those glitches on Win10, I'm staying on the sideline until later in the year.




upgrade, if done by online download, is still free of charge until 29th of July 2016.
I plan to upgrade my Win 7 box a few weeks before the deadline; just in case I have to revert to Win 7 and try again.


----------



## Tisme (29 January 2016)

Haven't had any trouble at all with win10 upgrades.


----------



## Logique (11 June 2016)

So are we all still liking Windows 10?  Anyone have any programs that wouldn't run in Win 10?

Crunch time coming, to my knowledge the free upgrade offer expires on 29 July.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 June 2016)

Logique said:


> So are we all still liking Windows 10?  Anyone have any programs that wouldn't run in Win 10?
> 
> Crunch time coming, the deadline expires in July.




I used my free data day to Upgrade to W10 a few months ago.

It seems pretty stable and I've had no problems. I really can't see much difference between it and 8.1, the interface is a bit cleaner but that's about all. No doubt there is a lot going on under the hood. (or bonnet).


----------



## DB008 (11 June 2016)

Purchased a new Lenovo Yoga 700 laptop for Wifey recently, came with Win10.

Kept freezing and locking up. Took it back for a refund, 14 day refund policy.

Our household will be going all Apple now (OSX)


----------



## pixel (11 June 2016)

DB008 said:


> Purchased a new Lenovo Yoga 700 laptop for Wifey recently, came with Win10.
> 
> Kept freezing and locking up. Took it back for a refund, 14 day refund policy.
> 
> Our household will be going all Apple now (OSX)




I don't think you can blame WIn 10 for that. Apparently, it's a Yoga problem.
Google _"lenovo yoga 700 freezing" _and you'll be amazed how many users have reported issues. However, it seems easily fixed. One of many solutions offered: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KGaj-DVWmk

I can't verify either of the above because I don't own a Lenovo; but I have been running my two desktops for months now with Win 10 and never had a problem. 

To anyone considering the upgrade, I would recommend a few things to ease the transition:

After the first automatic installation, go into 'Settings" and *de*select every feature you're not intending to use. I even went as far as disabling my Microsoft Outlook account before the upgrade, deciding to keep the user that has administrator privileges local. My reason for doing that was initially a reluctance to hand complete control over my data to M$. Their Cloud will store everything and anything, especially your personal data. And according to the T&Cs, you agree that they can analyse and on-sell your profile to advertisers (or Government agencies ...)

In *system settings*, I also deselected everything not applicable to my circumstances, including especially things like tablet mode, Xbox, Cloud Backup and Sync. Oh, and Cortana of course, which I perceive as the greatest threat to my privacy.

Automatic Updates seem to be OK, but I want to be notified after an automatic download, so I can select a time when it suits me to have upgrades installed. Most of the time, upgrades involve a restart, which can be disruptive when I'm chasing a trade of the swinging quickie variety.


----------



## Logique (29 June 2016)

World's most timid upgrader here.  I'm like a duckling at the edge of a lake. 

I now think, Win 10 will slow my CPU processing speed. I know there's a one-month cooling-off period, where you can roll-back to Win 7, but what if I get stranded... 

I was like this with Win XP too. How I miss XP.

I hope to be more decisive at the ballot box on Saturday.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 June 2016)

Logique said:


> World's most timid upgrader here.  I'm like a duckling at the edge of a lake.
> 
> I now think, Win 10 will slow my CPU processing speed. I know there's a one-month cooling-off period, where you can roll-back to Win 7, but what if I get stranded...
> 
> ...




Take the plunge Logique. I've been using it for a while without problems. 

I don't know about speed, it seems quite fast to me.


----------



## sptrawler (29 June 2016)

Logique said:


> World's most timid upgrader here.  I'm like a duckling at the edge of a lake.
> 
> I now think, Win 10 will slow my CPU processing speed. I know there's a one-month cooling-off period, where you can roll-back to Win 7, but what if I get stranded...
> 
> ...




I still run xp, am I a dinosaur?

Am I alone out there in the wilderness?


----------



## pixel (29 June 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Take the plunge Logique. I've been using it for a while without problems.
> 
> I don't know about speed, it seems quite fast to me.




I second that. 
check out what I wrote earlier. You'll be okay too.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (30 June 2016)

Logique said:


> World's most timid upgrader here.






sptrawler said:


> I still run xp, am I a dinosaur?
> 
> Am I alone out there in the wilderness?




No, just the most prone to hacks and malware. Easiest way to defend and be safe from all that(probably more so than using an anti-virus) is to be as up to date as possible. Just saying, because if you're like my parents and click on random things "because it popped up and looked important" when browsing the web or things do stuff "by itself, I never did anything", it might not be the best idea to use an old operating system  

If, on the other hand, you know what you're doing as far as security goes, then scrap the above 

I really don't understand the concern out there about Windows 10, it's back to the more traditional style(start bar etc.) that people pre-Win 8 are used to, looks sexier, runs nice and fast and smooth and no dramas. One of the best, other than XP and 7 IMO.


----------



## MrBurns (30 June 2016)

I upgraded once but had to roll it back
The compatibility with installed programs is a concern for me 
I'll try it again I guess but not keen to interfere with something that isn't broken and works fine


----------



## macca (30 June 2016)

I have read that the "free upgrade" offer is supposed to end in July, I currently run Win7 but have upgraded without any problem and then returned to Win7.

By doing that I am supposed to be able to upgrade to Win10 anytime in the future as I still have the Win10 files on my HD


----------



## pixel (30 June 2016)

macca said:


> I have read that the "free upgrade" offer is supposed to end in July, I currently run Win7 but have upgraded without any problem and then returned to Win7.
> 
> By doing that I am supposed to be able to upgrade to Win10 anytime in the future as I still have the Win10 files on my HD




I don't know whether the upgrade process will still work after the 29 July deadline. 
It's none of my concern because I've upgraded all my computers from 7 and 8.1.
But if I intended to stay with Win 7 past the end of July, I'd study the fine print in great detail.


----------



## Logique (1 July 2016)

Ok I've taken the plunge.  And the message from Windows 10 is please wait...and wait some more..


----------



## pixel (1 July 2016)

Logique said:


> Ok I've taken the plunge.  And the message from Windows 10 is please wait...and wait some more..




It depends on your connection speed. From memory, the upgrade file is several Gigabytes in size. And the installation can take a couple of hours.

*But it's all worth it.*


----------



## SirRumpole (1 July 2016)

How's it going Logique ?


----------



## Logique (2 July 2016)

I've downloaded all 2.93GB of files, it's now sitting in my Windows Update page.

Next, to install.


----------



## SmokeyGhost (2 July 2016)

After upgrading to Win 10 when it first came available but I've not had one issue or problem with it after it was installed.  Only a guess on my part but I wonder if it depends on the actual configuration of the specific computer?  No idea.


----------



## Muschu (2 July 2016)

I downloaded W10 and got a successful message...... I also got a system that froze regularly, especially when opening File Explorer..... 
Also got blurry images and print when browsing; and erratic font size.
Also frequently got messages that a web page could not be found or was unavailable - and then it would pop up.
This went on for 2 weeks and through 2 PC guys.
The PC itself is not old.....
In my case the best decision was to return to W7, which is functioning properly.
Some of the problems I had were not at all uncommon - as a bit of Googling revealed.


----------



## noco (3 July 2016)

Muschu said:


> I downloaded W10 and got a successful message...... I also got a system that froze regularly, especially when opening File Explorer.....
> Also got blurry images and print when browsing; and erratic font size.
> Also frequently got messages that a web page could not be found or was unavailable - and then it would pop up.
> This went on for 2 weeks and through 2 PC guys.
> ...




As you have stated, I had the same problem 6 months ago and I too went back to W7.


----------



## Tisme (3 July 2016)

When it comes to the install part where you can "custom" go the custom route and say no to everything they list as options.

Otherwise not one hiccup on any of my machines.


----------



## Logique (3 July 2016)

Tisme said:


> When it comes to the install part where you can "custom" *go the custom route and say no to everything they list as options*.
> Otherwise not one hiccup on any of my machines.



Thank you Tisme, you might just have saved me a lot of angst! I will certainly do this.


----------



## peter2 (20 July 2016)

I've just recently updated to Windows 10 with no huge problems but many small niggles. The latest niggle is that all the input fields for logins and passwords have doubled in size. I'm using Chrome and it's the default browser.  Microsoft Edge tries to "edge" in occasionally. I'm wondering if this latest niggle is an attempt by Microsoft to make things awkward for non Edge users? 

Is there a way to reset these input fields to normal? 

Some forms (like broker orders) are unreadable when these fields overlap others. See pic.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

peter2 said:


> I've just recently updated to Windows 10 with no huge problems but many small niggles. The latest niggle is that all the input fields for logins and passwords have doubled in size. I'm using Chrome and it's the default browser.  Microsoft Edge tries to "edge" in occasionally. I'm wondering if this latest niggle is an attempt by Microsoft to make things awkward for non Edge users?
> 
> Is there a way to reset these input fields to normal?
> 
> ...




Strange. I use Firefox and haven't noticed any difference.

On another issue, I seem to have been infested by a browser hijacker that keeps changing my default search engine to "Nice Search". I've deleted what seems to be a lot of services and programs related to Malware. Can anyone recommend a good Malware detection and removal tool that is not Malware itself ?


----------



## peter2 (20 July 2016)

It's fixed after I found a reset function.


----------



## sptrawler (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Strange. I use Firefox and haven't noticed any difference.
> 
> On another issue, I seem to have been infested by a browser hijacker that keeps changing my default search engine to "Nice Search". I've deleted what seems to be a lot of services and programs related to Malware. Can anyone recommend a good Malware detection and removal tool that is not Malware itself ?




I've always found malwarebytes, great for detecting and removing viruses, tried agv and norton, both hopeless. IMO


----------



## sptrawler (20 July 2016)

Logique said:


> I've downloaded all 2.93GB of files, it's now sitting in my Windows Update page.
> 
> Next, to install.




Does the upgrade allow you to download, but not install?

I wouldn't mind downloading it, but can't install it, as some of my programes apparently don't work on it.


----------



## Tisme (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Strange. I use Firefox and haven't noticed any difference.
> 
> On another issue, I seem to have been infested by a browser hijacker that keeps changing my default search engine to "Nice Search". I've deleted what seems to be a lot of services and programs related to Malware. Can anyone recommend a good Malware detection and removal tool that is not Malware itself ?




Hitman Pro is my choice of sentinal


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

Thanks sp and Tisme. I just downloaded Malawarebytes and I'll see how that goes.


----------



## sptrawler (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Thanks sp and Tisme. I just downloaded Malawarebytes and I'll see how that goes.




When you run the scan, make sure you are disconnected from the internet, then remove the virus before reconnecting.
I have found it difficult to remove viruses when connected.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

sptrawler said:


> When you run the scan, make sure you are disconnected from the internet, then remove the virus before reconnecting.
> I have found it difficult to remove viruses when connected.




Thanks, didn't know that. It removed over 300 items.


----------



## sptrawler (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Thanks, didn't know that. It removed over 300 items.




So did malawarebytes sort it.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 July 2016)

sptrawler said:


> So did malawarebytes sort it.




I'd have to say yes at the moment. Fingers crossed, thanks.


----------



## sptrawler (20 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I'd have to say yes at the moment. Fingers crossed, thanks.




Most of the 300 items it detected, were probably posts on this forum.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 July 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Most of the 300 items it detected, were probably posts on this forum.




Maybe. 

I wonder why my installed McAfee AV didn't detect them.


----------



## Logique (21 July 2016)

sptrawler said:


> Does the upgrade allow you to download, but not install?
> 
> I wouldn't mind downloading it, but can't install it, as some of my programes apparently don't work on it.



Yes Sp, but after 29 July, MS probably won't allow you to install the files, which sit in C: > Windows > Software Distribution > Downloads.  Also I noticed that Windows Update blocked updates to my existing Win 7. The only message from Windows Update was ..are you ready to install Win 10 yet.


----------



## pixel (21 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I wonder why my installed McAfee AV didn't detect them.




A great difference between various malware scanners lies in the importance they give s-called "tracking cookies".  Next time your Malwarebytes or AVG software lists pieces of "dangerous files", click on the "Details" button for some of their reported items. 
The "Free" versions tend to over-analyse and show dangers that arguably may not be quite as severe as made out to be. For example, certain websites will detect and record in a cookie, from which website you arrived and which of their links you clicked to visit referenced sites. Sure, you can say  they're tracking you and build a profile. Some privacy advocates may get upset as well.

However, there is an easy and far more effective way of dealing with it: 
*Setting "Privacy" parameters in your Browser.* E.g. in Firefox -





As a default rule, I *block *sites from installing cookies. In the list of "Exceptions", I only allow first-level cookies from sites that I trust and that won't work without.
Starting with a blank list, it may take a while to add the exceptions - the list can get quite long. Each bank, broker, Forum, and sites I visit regularly has to be added once - and it's a manual process.

However, it's worth it: I only use free AVG and MalwareBytes. In the beginning, each weekly run would complain about scores, even hundreds, of "dangers". What better argument to demonstrate "Look how good our software is!" and persuade the unaware to "subscribe" for the full version.
And then I discovered the Cookie exceptions. When I browsed through the list of cookies manually, it contained literally hundreds of web addresses that had nothing to do with sites I used. Advertisers of all shades, "Doubleclick" were the most conspicuous ones. So, I deleted them manually, and the number of "dangers" would decrease. But the things came back. So I switched to blocking the rubbish at the source. Since then, neither of my two "protectors" have found anything to complain about.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 July 2016)

Thanks for that Pixel.

There were a lot of cookies listed. I deleted them all. Maybe I shouldn't have , but I'll see what effect it has.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 July 2016)

Interesting that I get of lot of Malware reports when accessing pages on this site.


----------



## sptrawler (21 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Interesting that I get of lot of Malware reports when accessing pages on this site.




I, like pixel, used avg and malwarebytes free. 
Last year I decided to give malwarebytes home premium a go, as it is fairly cheap, it seems to give a lot less reports.
As pixel said it is probably all about advertising.


----------



## Tisme (22 October 2017)

FYI there is still a way to get a free genuine upgrade


----------



## greggles (22 October 2017)

Tisme said:


> FYI there is still a way to get a free genuine upgrade




Yes, apparently you are correct: https://www.groovypost.com/howto/download-windows-10-free/

I haven't tested it though.


----------



## Tisme (22 October 2017)

greggles said:


> Yes, apparently you are correct: https://www.groovypost.com/howto/download-windows-10-free/
> 
> I haven't tested it though.




I have and no probs


----------



## noirua (21 October 2018)

*Get the Windows 10 October 2018 Update*
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4028685/windows-10-get-the-update
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/10741/windows-fix-network-connection-issues


----------



## Logique (14 June 2019)

Getting auto message from Microsoft - not supporting Windows 7 beyond Jan 2020.

MS is saying people should buy a new computer to install Windows 10, i.e. not recommended on old Win 7 machines. I can't see why not if the processor/disk specs are up to it.

People who installed Win 10 on an old Win 7 PC - how did it go?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 June 2019)

Logique said:


> Getting auto message from Microsoft - not supporting Windows 7 beyond Jan 2020.
> 
> MS is saying people should buy a new computer to install Windows 10, i.e. not recommended on old Win 7 machines. I can't see why not if the processor/disk specs are up to it.
> 
> People who installed Win 10 on an old Win 7 PC - how did it go?



What sort of processor/memory combo do you have?  Google:  "[my PC specs] + win10 compatibility".


----------



## SirRumpole (14 June 2019)

Logique said:


> Getting auto message from Microsoft - not supporting Windows 7 beyond Jan 2020.
> 
> MS is saying people should buy a new computer to install Windows 10, i.e. not recommended on old Win 7 machines. I can't see why not if the processor/disk specs are up to it.
> 
> People who installed Win 10 on an old Win 7 PC - how did it go?




I seem to remember that my PC had Windows 8 on it when I bought it.

Windows 10 installed without problems and I have been happy with it ever since. I can't really point to any problems I've had that relate to Windows 10.


----------



## captain black (14 June 2019)

Logique said:


> People who installed Win 10 on an old Win 7 PC - how did it go?




I've got Win 10 installed on an old Dell Vostro 3500 laptop with a 4th Gen I5 processor that originally had Win7 on it. Have had no issues at all.

Also had Win 10 running on an Intel NUC with a Celeron N2830 processor and also successfully run Win 10 in Virtualbox with a Linux host so it can run fine on fairly low-spec hardware.

SSD's are really cheap nowadays. As a test you could take out your current drive with Win 7 on it, replace it with a new SSD, install Win 10 on it and see how it goes. If you find compatability issues then you can slip the old Win 7 drive back in and use it until Win 7 support ends.

If it ends up not being Win 10 compatible then you could look at installing a Linux distro on there when the Win 7 support ends. Great way to keep old PC hardware going.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 June 2019)

I think the point they're making is not that having installed Win 7 will stop Win 10 from working but simply that if the machine's old enough to have been running Win 7 then quite likely it's not up to spec for running Win 10.

Of course, if the machine is up to spec then should be no problems.

As for the support ending stuff, in practice Win 7 won't stop being used overnight. Win XP isn't actually dead yet for example - it's close to extinction but there are still people using it.


----------



## Logique (14 June 2019)

Thanks everyone, appreciate your responses. I have a well spec'ed machine for Win7, so it should quite adequately cope with Win 10.  I was just worried if there was some Win7/ Win10 OS file compatibility issue that I was unaware of. 

After all, formatting the HDD happens prior to the new OS install. Can't blame MS for wanting to stimulate the new hardware market I suppose.

Loved WinXP OS, and hated having to move to Win7.  But everyone seems to like Win10, so i'll just go ahead and install it later in the year


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 June 2019)

Logique said:


> Thanks everyone, appreciate your responses. I have a well spec'ed machine for Win7, so it should quite adequately cope with Win 10.  I was just worried if there was some Win7/ Win10 OS file compatibility issue that I was unaware of.
> 
> After all, formatting the HDD happens prior to the new OS install. Can't blame MS for wanting to stimulate the new hardware market I suppose.
> 
> Loved WinXP OS, and hated having to move to Win7.  But everyone seems to like Win10, so i'll just go ahead and install it later in the year



An essential tool for Win10.  https://wpd.app/


----------



## Logique (14 June 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> An essential tool for Win10.  https://wpd.app/



Thanks that looks good GB, saved a copy


----------



## So_Cynical (15 June 2019)

I had win 10 running on an old AMD chip, Phenom II i think, released about 2010 - worked ok.


----------



## Logique (21 August 2019)

New Windows 10 is opening Excel and Word files very briefly, but then closes (or hides) them.

Not sure how to get them to remain open and visible ...?


----------



## sptrawler (21 August 2019)

Logique said:


> New Windows 10 is opening Excel and Word files very briefly, but then closes (or hides) them.
> 
> Not sure how to get them to remain open and visible ...?



What type of computer? processor, ram, storage.
I had a small travelling netbook that did similar things, the problem was it didn't have enough memory to handle windows 10 and run applications.


----------



## PZ99 (22 August 2019)

If it's a memory problem you can expand the ram by increasing the size of your paging file allocations.


----------



## Logique (22 August 2019)

If this happens to anyone else doing a Win 10 upgrade:

I had to re-register the MS Office programs, via Control Panel > Programs > Office > Repair > submit Product Key


----------



## Logique (17 September 2019)

Why won't Win 10 stop moving the desktop icons around!
You just get them how you want, and bang, the OS shuffles them up again.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 September 2019)

Logique said:


> Why won't Win 10 stop moving the desktop icons around!
> You just get them how you want, and bang, the OS shuffles them up again.




I haven't noticed that.

There are other problems though, I had a "Windows Infrastructure Service" taking up 100% of my CPU. Only a reboot fixed it. Other background processes sometimes run the disk at 100% now and then.


----------



## sptrawler (17 September 2019)

Logique said:


> If this happens to anyone else doing a Win 10 upgrade:
> 
> I had to re-register the MS Office programs, via Control Panel > Programs > Office > Repair > submit Product Key



Every time windows 10 does a major upgrade, I have to rerun the Samsung printer troubleshooter, either windows 10 loses the printer or the printer loses the computer.


----------



## Logique (27 November 2019)

And again on this issue - why does Windows 10 keep re-arranging my desktop shortcuts!

So exasperating. Fixes - nothing works.

What has Microsoft got against desktop shortcuts?


----------



## qldfrog (27 November 2019)

Logique said:


> Why won't Win 10 stop moving the desktop icons around!
> You just get them how you want, and bang, the OS shuffles them up again.



Win 10 does not always, this is a setting from memory right click desktop or something like that
To my experience,win 10 is quite good after sticking to win 7 for a while
It can run quite well on old low power devices
Be positice


----------



## Logique (28 November 2019)

I would agree that Windows 10 is quite good. It manages files better than Win 7, but sadly it automatically downloads MS updates without asking the user first, as Win 7 used to do on request.

Strange that Win 10 still calls the Backup facility "_Windows 7_", which is a little confusing.

Anyway I've found a list of Shortcuts fixes online, and will work through them:
_Fix Desktop Icons Keep Rearranging in Windows 10_
https://troubleshooter.xyz/wiki/fix-desktop-icons-keep-rearranging-windows-10/


----------



## PZ99 (28 November 2019)

If you move icons around you should do a manual restart straight after to save the settings.

Maybe even create a restore point.

I'm holding out for Win 12 before finally ditching the Vista. Should be a few months away.


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2019)

My recent PC problems. 
(1) Third monitor fails to start after restarting PC. Not the graphic card, possibly a motherboard problem.
Win10 device manager turned off the GC after detecting problem (code 43). 
Device manager Code 43 problems may be fixed by updating drivers. In my case all I did was disable the device through the device manager and then enable to device. The third monitor now works and all the icons revert to their regular locations. Third monitor still works after another Win10 restart.

I'm anticipating that this problem may be intermittent especially if the problem is in the motherboard. 

(2) Problem unknown (windows?)
Symptoms: Two programs won't start after double-clicking their shortcuts, won't open after selecting their exe files, failure to install various programs (Malwarebytes, Tradestation), DVD player ignoring commands through its device screenshot (pause, off/on, volume). Lost a few shortcuts to other software.

Solution(?): Updated Windows 10 to a new feature update (1909). Took a while but everything seems to be OK now. Malwarebytes and Tradestation installed OK and both programs are working. Lost all my TS workspaces. It's going to take me hours to re-create them. 

A new PC is scheduled for early 2020.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 December 2019)

How old is your present PC, Peter?


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2019)

4.5 yrs old although the SSD drive collapsed after 3yrs.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 December 2019)

Bit average.
I bought my desktop from makemypc.com.au, been fantastic.
Suggest you look at them. 
You can choose exactly what you need.


----------



## Logique (29 December 2019)

Yes I think Knobby might be onto something there Peter2, those symptoms do suggest clapped out hardware..


----------



## Logique (30 December 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Bit average.
> I bought my desktop from *makemypc.com.au*, been fantastic. Suggest you look at them. You can choose exactly what you need.



Like the look of them Knobby, how has your customer experience been, are they ok to deal with, i.e. freighting etc


----------



## Knobby22 (30 December 2019)

Came on time, quickly, everything including software worked beautifully, properly installed. Good price too.

Am able to recommend them on my experience Logique.


----------



## IFocus (30 December 2019)

I have built a few over the years from the Whirlpool forum not sure if its still going.

Just looked at that site Knobby, looks really good


----------



## noirua (8 July 2021)

__





						Users must update PCs ‘as soon as possible’ as Windows left vulnerable to massive flaw, Microsoft says
					





					www.msn.com


----------

